# [SOLVED] 'adb devices' not detecting my device

## ayeyes

Bus 001 Device 014: ID 0fce:51f4 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB

```
#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# Intel ISH HID support

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_ISH_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_DBGCAP is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

CONFIG_USB_UAS=y

```

Last edited by ayeyes on Sat Jun 16, 2018 6:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sao98021

might have something to do with the connection options set on your phone, and or it being rejected

----------

## ayeyes

 *sao98021 wrote:*   

> might have something to do with the connection options set on your phone, and or it being rejected

 

No, as flashing TWRP in Ubuntu worked fine. Has to do with the kernel I guess, or me running ~amd64.

----------

## gentoo_ram

My experience with adb in the past has been that permissions problems can be a big reason that devices don't show up in adb.  You need to have udev rules that will set the appropriate files in /dev/bus/usb/... to have permissions that can be accessed by your account.  That will not happen by default.  You can verify that with adb logging.  

Set the environment variable ADB_TRACE to "all".  Then run 'adb devices' and see what kinds of errors are reported.  You may see something like "permission denied" or possibly "resource not available" or maybe "device busy".  Based on that, you should be able to do additional troubleshooting.

----------

## hololeap

You might want to make sure that your user is part of the "usb" group (and maybe even the "uucp" group.) Have you had any success running adb as root?

----------

## sao98021

 *ayeyes wrote:*   

>  *sao98021 wrote:*   might have something to do with the connection options set on your phone, and or it being rejected 
> 
> No, as flashing TWRP in Ubuntu worked fine. Has to do with the kernel I guess, or me running ~amd64.

 

if your using genkernel it isnt, same with amd64, make sure your in the appropriate groups

----------

## ayeyes

 *hololeap wrote:*   

> You might want to make sure that your user is part of the "usb" group (and maybe even the "uucp" group.) Have you had any success running adb as root?

 

Thank you sao98021 and gentoo_ram. A special thanks to you hololeap that mentioned the usb group.  :Smile:  That fixed it!

```
List of devices attached

BH9018Z69E   device
```

----------

## sao98021

 *ayeyes wrote:*   

>  *hololeap wrote:*   You might want to make sure that your user is part of the "usb" group (and maybe even the "uucp" group.) Have you had any success running adb as root? 
> 
> Thank you sao98021 and gentoo_ram. A special thanks to you hololeap that mentioned the usb group.  That fixed it!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yw, also if and when you get around to installing android studio, make sure to add your self to the android group as well, which is documented but figured ill tell you here aswell

----------

## ayeyes

 *sao98021 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yw, also if and when you get around to installing android studio, make sure to add your self to the android group as well, which is documented but figured ill tell you here aswell

 

Thanks for mentioning that. I did that yesterday.  :Smile: 

----------

